# How do I remove the mainspring on a PT-917



## lfpepsi (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm having trouble removing the mainspring on a Taurus PT-917.
I have removed the large lower pin ... however the mainspring plug & mainspring do not budge.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There's an old joke......" How do you remove the mainspring on a Taurus?........Just wait awhile, it will fall out." Sorry, I couldn't resist.......


----------

